# Klamotten frage (Hose)



## murmel04 (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich in diesem Bereich noch ziemlich neu bin, bin ich für jeden Tipp und Rat dankbar.

Zur Zeit bin ich dabei meine Klamotten die ich so benötige zu vervollständigen.

Ha ja kurze Hosen und 3/4 Hosen sind ja kein Problem auch spezielle für Damen zu bekommen egal ob Tight oder was anderes.

So nun mein Problem, ich suche eigentlich eine lange Tight für jetzt, also keine Thermo oder dicke für den Winter, aber igendwie wird da für uns Mädels nix oder fast nix angeboten, oder bin ich einfach blind. 

Habt ihr da vielleicht ein paar Anbieter die ihr mir nennen könnt?? Wäre tollm denn bei diesen tollen Wetter ist teilweise selbst die 3/4 schon etwas kühl.:mad

Danke schon mal.

LG

Heike


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2010)

ich finde da auf die Schnelle auch nur welche, die wieder zu warm erscheinen (angerauhte Innenfläche etc) und schlage deshalb Beinlinge vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (30. August 2010)

Radhose und Leggins darüber (also Laufhosen).


----------



## murmel04 (30. August 2010)

Hey,

danke für die Tipps

Aber es stimmt also, dass es da für uns Damen recht wenig gibt, dachte schon bin nur blid und finde nix

LG

Heike

P.S. mein Crossrad hab ich in Zahlung gegeben, und hab mir ein MTB geholt. Also vielleicht findet sich doch mal jemand aus meinem Gebiet oder auch etwas weiter weg, die mit mir durch die Wälder ziehen kann. Wär nicht schlecht.


----------



## LERadler (30. August 2010)

Hi, 
3/4 Tight + Kniestrümpfe
Shorts +Knielinge
ansonsten kauf ich mir auch Männerhosen

gruss
Manuela


----------



## trek 6500 (30. August 2010)

ja logo , männerhosen ....


----------



## nikl69 (30. August 2010)

Vaude hat dünne legere saubequeme Trekkinghosen und Castelli hat Tights für die jetztigen Temeperaturen (8-15°). Ich denke das ander Hersteller auch solche Hosen haben die werden aber meistens mit der Winterware ausgeliefert, also jetzt.


----------



## HiFi XS (31. August 2010)

Gib's auch Beinlinge! Praktisch sind sie auch.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. August 2010)

Im Frühjahr, wenn´s morgens iin die Arbeit noch richtig kalt ist, zieh ich über die kurze Tight eine schön mollige Fleece-Jogginghose drüber und nachmittags, wenn dann die Sonne schön scheint, bin ich optimal für den Heimweg gerüstet. Lange Tight mit Polster find ich bißchen unflexibel. Auf Tour in den Bergen sind Beinlinge wg. des Packmaßes einfach unschlagbar.


----------

